# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سـوال حــد

## NaKayama

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان...
ازونجایی که من دارم به سطح علمی این انجمن اعتقاد پیدا میکنم! گفتم یه اشکال دیگه ام رو هم از شما دوستان عزیز بپرسم انشاالله که جوابی در خور داده شود..

اساتید محترم سوال همین حد زیره!


ممنون از همه دوستان... :Yahoo (81):

----------


## MahMoUoD

جوابش 6 هست؟؟
راه حل تشریحی میخواید؟
چون با هم ارزی خیلی ساده و ذهنی جوابش به دست میاد!

----------


## mkh-ana



----------


## NaKayama

*ممنون از هردوی شما عزیزان جان...
متاسفانه راه حل تشریحی میخواد...*

----------


## mkh-ana

بازم کاری نداره!

جای عبارت مخرج از تبدیل مثلثاتیش استفاده کن.

تبدیل به سینوس به توان 2

----------


## NaKayama

> بازم کاری نداره!
> 
> جای عبارت مخرج از تبدیل مثلثاتیش استفاده کن.
> 
> تبدیل به سینوس به توان 2


ممنون استاد... :Yahoo (45):

----------


## mkh-ana

راحت ترشم برات میگم!

----------


## amin278

*سوال خوبی بود
با هم ارزی حل بشه جواب بدست میاد
ولی استفاده از هوپیتال یکم گمراه کننده هست (البته اگه بلافاصله پس از هوپیتال جایگذاری کنیم)امتحان کنید!!!*

----------


## MahMoUoD

> *سوال خوبی بود
> با هم ارزی حل بشه جواب بدست میاد
> ولی استفاده از هوپیتال یکم گمراه کننده هست (البته اگه بلافاصله پس از هوپیتال جایگذاری کنیم)امتحان کنید!!!*


بله. بعد از هوپیتال اول جواب دوباره مبهم میشه. باید دوباره هوپیتال گرفت. (گمراه کنندگی خاصی نداره!)

----------


## saeid_NRT

> *سوال خوبی بود
> با هم ارزی حل بشه جواب بدست میاد
> ولی استفاده از هوپیتال یکم گمراه کننده هست (البته اگه بلافاصله پس از هوپیتال جایگذاری کنیم)امتحان کنید!!!*


ميشه براي صورت هم ارزي استفاده کنيم بعد هوپيتال کنيم؟بازم جواب ۶ مياد

----------


## mkh-ana

> ميشه براي صورت هم ارزي استفاده کنيم بعد هوپيتال کنيم؟بازم جواب ۶ مياد


مشکلی خاصی پیش نمیاد ولی تو بعضی مواق خیلی خیلی خاص باید تا دو جمله هم ارزی رو بنویسیم بعد هوپیتال بزنیم.

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*هوپيتالو تجربي ها هم ميخونن ؟؟*



*من بلدم ولي نميشه ازش تو امتحانات معلممون استفاده كرد* :Yahoo (19):

----------


## MahMoUoD

> *هوپيتالو تجربي ها هم ميخونن ؟؟*
> 
> 
> 
> *من بلدم ولي نميشه ازش تو امتحانات معلممون استفاده كرد*



تا اونجایی که من خبر دارم هوپیتال تو کتاب ریاضی ها هم نیست!!
یک روش تستی هست که صرفا برای کنکور مناسبه!
معلم های مدرسه هم اگه بخوان دیگه خیلی سختگیری کنن نباید به هوپیتال و هم ارزی نمره بدن!
البته معلم ما نمره میداد ولی میگفت مواظب باشید تو امتحانات نهایی استفاده نکنید!

----------


## amin278

> ميشه براي صورت هم ارزي استفاده کنيم بعد هوپيتال کنيم؟بازم جواب ۶ مياد


*میتونیم هوپیتال بگیریم بعد هم ارزی استفاده کنیم
و یا حتی فقط با هم ارزی صورت و بدون هوپیتال حل کنیم:

همچنین به احتمال زیاد میتونیم اول هم ارزی صورتو بنویسیم و بعد هوپیتال استفاده کنیم 
البته با توجه به رابطه ی کلی هم ارزی
چون درواقع تابع هم ارز به همون مقدار تابع اصلی به شدت نزدیک میشه پس دوباره صورت کسر صفر میشه و میشه از هوپیتال استفاده کرد که فک کنم بصورت زیر میشه اثبات کرد:


** فقط دقت کنید تو صورت کسر دوباره از* * مشتق نمیگیریم از x مشتق میگیریم چون عدد ثابت هست علتش هم مشخصه*

----------


## Alir3zaa

سلام
لطفا این سوال را ببنید:

توی این دوتا از کجا میشه فهمید حد داخل براکت ۰مثبته یا ۰منفی؟
میدونم با نمودار میشه ولی دنبال یه راه دیگه ام

----------


## Alir3zaa

سلام
من یه راه دیگه هم فهمیدم

این سوال ۳ اذر دیف قلمچی بوده. خودش با نمودار حل کرده که شاید ساده تر باشه ولی به نظرم ابتکاری بوده و ممکنه سر جلسه به ذهن نیاد

----------


## pHysicist

> سلام
> لطفا این سوال را ببنید:
> فایل پیوست 76870
> توی این دوتا از کجا میشه فهمید حد داخل براکت ۰مثبته یا ۰منفی؟
> میدونم با نمودار میشه ولی دنبال یه راه دیگه ام


راه اول : از عبارت داخل براکت مشتق میگیری، بعد 2 رو توی مشتقش میذاری؛ اگر جواب عددی مثبت شد تابع "در اون نقطه" صعودی و اگر منفی شد تابع "در اون نقطه" نزولی هست.
اگر صعودی بود، xرو از راست به 2 نزدیک کنی، مقدار عبارت از راست به 0+ و اگه xرو از چپ به 2 نزدیک کنی، تابع از چپ به 0- میل میکنه.
اگر نزولی بود بر عکس بالا.

راه دوم که وقتگیره همون رسم نموداره که واقعا علاوه بر وقتش، دقت هم میخواد.

مشتق تابع نمایی رو بلد نیستم وگرنه خودم حل میکردم برات. (برسیم فصل مشتق خیلی توی حد میتونه کمکت کنه واقعا؛ الان نگران نباش)

----------


## fateme8878

> راه اول : از عبارت داخل براکت مشتق میگیری، بعد 2 رو توی مشتقش میذاری؛ اگر جواب عددی مثبت شد تابع "در اون نقطه" صعودی و اگر منفی شد تابع "در اون نقطه" نزولی هست.
> اگر صعودی بود، xرو از راست به 2 نزدیک کنی، مقدار عبارت از راست به 0+ و اگه xرو از چپ به 2 نزدیک کنی، تابع از چپ به 0- میل میکنه.
> اگر نزولی بود بر عکس بالا.
> 
> راه دوم که وقتگیره همون رسم نموداره که واقعا علاوه بر وقتش، دقت هم میخواد.
> 
> مشتق تابع نمایی رو بلد نیستم وگرنه خودم حل میکردم برات. (برسیم فصل مشتق خیلی توی حد میتونه کمکت کنه واقعا؛ الان نگران نباش)


من گفتم خب اگه به سمت از دو بیشتر بره ی مقدار مثل 2/1 رو مثال زدم و و حاصل از صفر کمتر شد حدودا.پس گفتم به سمت صفر کمتر میره...برای از دو کمتر هم 1/9 رو مثثال زدم دیدم از صفر بیشتر میشه حدودا پس به سمت صفر بیشتر میره
کلا تو مثالایی ک میخوام بفهمم همینکارو میکردم این سوالم همینکارو کردم
 :Yahoo (35): حالا نمیدونم شاید روشش همیشه درست نباشه...اگه اشتباهه بگین دوستان

----------


## pHysicist

> من گفتم خب اگه به سمت از دو بیشتر بره ی مقدار مثل 2/1 رو مثال زدم و و حاصل از صفر کمتر شد حدودا.پس گفتم به سمت صفر کمتر میره...برای از دو کمتر هم 1/9 رو مثثال زدم دیدم از صفر بیشتر میشه حدودا پس به سمت صفر بیشتر میره
> کلا تو مثالایی ک میخوام بفهمم همینکارو میکردم این سوالم همینکارو کردم
> حالا نمیدونم شاید روشش همیشه درست نباشه...اگه اشتباهه بگین دوستان


این هم کاملا درسته و سریعتر، راهتون یه جورایی تعمیم یافته رسم نموداره اما از راهی که منم گفتم سریع تره. اعداد انتخابی باید مثل مثال شما به 2 نزدیک باشن وگرنه درست در نمیاد (نمودار رو ببینید کاملا متوجه میشید).

----------


## Alireza is Here

راه مشتق گیری همون راه تستی نموداره و اینجا و جاهای مشابه حواب میده و اگه یکم تست حد ک باید حد راست و چپ مشخص بشه(رادیکال فرجه زوج،سینوس و کسینوس اینورس و براکت و...) از روش مشتق گیری عبارت حل کنی میاد دستت

----------


## TRACKER

دوستان لطفا این سوال رو حل کنید
با روش هوپیتال هم توضیح بدید تشکر

----------


## TRACKER

> سلام
> ببخشید توضیح کلی میدم.
> به جای اون تانژانت یک بر کوتانژانت همون زاویه رو میزاریم ینی صورت میشه دو منهای رادیکال ایکس و مخرج میشه کوتانژانت پی هشتم ایکس
> حالا حالت صفر صفرم داریم.
> مشتق صورت میشه منفی یک بر دوتارادیکال ایکس. که به ازای ۴ میشه منفی یک چارم
> مشتق مخرج میشه منفی پی هشتم ضربدر یک به علاوه ی (کوتانژانت به توان ۲) به ازای ۴ میشه منفی پی هشتم
> پس صورت شد منفی یک چارم و مخرج شد منفی پی هشتم.
> اگه ساده کنی میشه ۲ تقسیم بر پی
> بازم ببخشید شفاهی گفتم.


سلام
ممنون ؛ آخه من تو یه راه حلی دیدم از cot مشتق گرفته شده  csc بعد تعجب کردم 
مجدا تشکر از شما

----------


## SiLeNcE_

سلام دوستان. خسته نباشید

سوال اول رو درست حل کردم؟(تو مهروماه نوشته مثبت و منفی بی نهایت)
سوال دوم هم ی معادله مثلثاتی بود روش مهروماه فرق داشت. من ی روش دیگ رفتم ،جواب اخر چی میشه؟

واینکه ی توضیح کوچیک میخام درباره ی صفر حدی و صفر مطلق.

ممنونم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Alir3zaa

> سلام دوستان. خسته نباشید
> 
> سوال اول رو درست حل کردم؟(تو مهروماه نوشته مثبت و منفی بی نهایت)
> سوال دوم هم ی معادله مثلثاتی بود روش مهروماه فرق داشت. من ی روش دیگ رفتم ،جواب اخر چی میشه؟
> 
> واینکه ی توضیح کوچیک میخام درباره ی صفر حدی و صفر مطلق.
> 
> ممنونم


سلام. سوال اول که درسته. حد چپ اش میشه منفی بی نهایت. حد راست مثبت بی نهایت. میگیم اینجا نمودار انفصال ساده داره

سوال دوم اگر صفر حدی باشه جواب میشه بی نهایت و اگر صفر مطلق باشه تعریف نشده هست
در مورد صفر حدی و مطلق شما x-1 را در نظر بگیر. اینجا هر چه قدر x به ۱ نزدیک تر بشه x-1 به صفر نزدیکتر میشه
ولی x-1 هبچوقت صفر نمیشه. به این صفر میگیم صفر حدی
حالا براکت x-1 را در نظر بگیر. وقتی x کوچکتر از ۲ باشه و بزرگتر از ۱ جواب میشه صفر. این صفر خود خود صفره
اگه من خیلی به ۱ نزدیک شم. مثلا x=1.00000001 اونوقت x-1 میشه 0.00000001 
حالا براکت این عدد میشه صفر. به این صفر میگن صفر مطلق...

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام دوستان. خسته نباشید
> 
> سوال اول رو درست حل کردم؟(تو مهروماه نوشته مثبت و منفی بی نهایت)
> سوال دوم هم ی معادله مثلثاتی بود روش مهروماه فرق داشت. من ی روش دیگ رفتم ،جواب اخر چی میشه؟
> 
> واینکه ی توضیح کوچیک میخام درباره ی صفر حدی و صفر مطلق.
> 
> ممنونم


صفر صفره... اصلاح رسمی تعریف شده ای از صفر مطلق نداریم. از اونجایی ک من میدونم شما مطلق رو ب چ معنی ای گرفتین میتونم بگم همه اعداد مطلق هستن.
صفری حدی و مطلق اصطلاحات شهودی ای هستن ک مرسوم شدن. البته با قسمتی از تعاریف رسمیمون هم در ارتباطن. امتیازی ک بکار بردن این اصطلاحات داره اینکه بیان مطلب رو ساده میکنن. 

اول بگم چرا صفر و ن مثلا رادیکال دو. صفر واسه اینکه تقسیم بر صفر تعریف نشده س و البته نیازی هم ب تعریفش نداریم. اصطلاح صفر حدی ی صورت شهودی و ساده برای بیان همسایگی محزوف صفره وقتی قادر باشیم طول شعاع این همسایگی رو هر مقدار مثبتی اختیار کنیم. صفرم ک صفره... مطلق و نسبی نداره.

سوال اول رو نمیشه گفت درست حل کردی. غیر رسمی حل کردی. حالت رسمیش اینجوری نوشته نمیشه.  برای نمایش حد دو از راست از نماد 2 ک بالاش نماد مثبت نوشته میشه استفاده میشه. من مخونمش "2 از است". این 2 از راست  ی رفتاره در حالی ک 2 ی عدده. تفاضل در مفاهیم زیادی وارد میشه. مثل تفاضل توابع، تفاضل ماتریس ها و تفاضل مجموعه ها. ولی جایی تفاضل تجرد های نا همسان دیده نشده. تا حالا ی تابع رو از ی جموعه یا ی گراف رو ای ماتریس یا ی عدد رو از ی بردار کم کردی؟ ولی الان ی عدد رو از ی رفتار کم کردی؛ چیزی ک تو مخرج کسر نوشتی، تفاضل دو از راست منهای دو.


در مورد دومی... اینم ی کسر غیر رسمیه. ب فرض اینکه b صفر نباشه a تقسیم بر b با حاصلضرب a در معکوس b برابره، درسته؟ اگه این گزاره ک در مورد اعداده تعمیم بدیم شاید با همون شهودی ک اجازه میده بنویسیم بینهایت تقسیم صفر حدی، بنویسم بینهایت ضرب در معکوس صفر حدی. و معکوس صفر حدی رو هم باز بطور شهودی بینهایت میدونیم.. بینهایت تقسیم بر صفر حدی هم ارز حاصلضرب بینهایت هاست. ابهامی هم وجود نداره. میتونی اینجوی فک کنی ک چون بطور شهودی حاضلرب هر عدد غیر صفری دی بینهایت میشه بینهایت و چون بینهایت، صفر نیست پس بینهایت در بینهایتم باید بشه بینهایت. البته اینا همه بیان های شهودیه. سادس پیش میبرن بیان و تحلیل رو ولی الزامن درست نیستن.

----------


## SiLeNcE_

این سه تا سوال رو مشکل دارم. دوتا شو حل میکنم با هم ارزی اما اشتباه بدست میاد. سوال اولی رو هم کلا نمیدونم چیکارش کنم.
ممنون میشم جواب بدید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> این سه تا سوال رو مشکل دارم. دوتا شو حل میکنم با هم ارزی اما اشتباه بدست میاد. سوال اولی رو هم کلا نمیدونم چیکارش کنم.
> ممنون میشم جواب بدید


سوال اولت:
مستقل از اینکه مقدار a چی باشه حد ax وقتی ایکس ب سمت 0 میره میشه صفر.
از اونطرف (اونور ن، اینورتر) وقتی ایکس ب صفر میل میکنه سینوس ایکس با ایکس هم ارزه. ایکس دو هم ب نسبت ایکس دیده نمیشه. کل سوال اولت هم ارز x/x ه و جواب میشه 1.

با استدلالی مشابه برای سوال دومت با فرض اینکه ایکس ب سمت صفر باشه حدی ک دمبالشی هم ارز 2x2/ax3 س و مثله جواب نداره. اگه هم ایکس متمایل ب بینهایته جواب مسله میشه 4

سوال سومت... شما حدی میبینی؟ من نمیبینم. ن نماد حد رو نوشتی و ن مشخص کردی متغییر کجا متمایل شده.

----------


## Alir3zaa

> این سه تا سوال رو مشکل دارم. دوتا شو حل میکنم با هم ارزی اما اشتباه بدست میاد. سوال اولی رو هم کلا نمیدونم چیکارش کنم.
> ممنون میشم جواب بدید


سلام. یک قضیه هم داریم به نام صفر در کراندار
اگر تابع f در همسایگی a کراندار باشد و حد g در a صفر باشد آنگاه حد (f.g)(x) در a صفر است
روی این حساب جواب سوال اول میشه یک سوم. (حد چپی صفر میشه و حد راستی یک سوم. جمعش هم یک سوم)

سوال دوم اگه درست دیده باشم توان x توی مخرج ۲ هست درسته؟ اگه درسته حد وجود نداره. چون sin(x) در بی نهایت حد نداره (ولی کرانداره)

سوال سوم هم حدس میزنم x داره میره سمت پی دوم که همونطور که آقای زارع گفتند نمیشه از هم ارزی رفت. برای هم ارزی رفتن از تغییر متغیر استفاده کنید
اگر x->a پس x-a->0
پس اگر فرض کنیم x-pi/2=t پس x=t+pi/2 
حالا میشه از هم ارزی استفاده کرد

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> سوال اولت:
> مستقل از اینکه مقدار a چی باشه حد ax وقتی ایکس ب سمت 0 میره میشه صفر.
> از اونطرف (اونور ن، اینورتر) وقتی ایکس ب صفر میل میکنه سینوس ایکس با ایکس هم ارزه. ایکس دو هم ب نسبت ایکس دیده نمیشه. کل سوال اولت هم ارز x/x ه و جواب میشه 1.
> 
> با استدلالی مشابه برای سوال دومت با فرض اینکه ایکس ب سمت صفر باشه حدی ک دمبالشی هم ارز 2x2/ax3 س و مثله جواب نداره. اگه هم ایکس متمایل ب بینهایته جواب مسله میشه 4
> 
> سوال سومت... شما حدی میبینی؟ من نمیبینم. ن نماد حد رو نوشتی و ن مشخص کردی متغییر کجا متمایل شده.


رسی بابت جواب.
سوال 3 بد عکس گرفتم. ببخشید. علامت حد داشته. و ب سمت" پی دوم "هم میل میکنه.
م

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> سلام. یک قضیه هم داریم به نام صفر در کراندار
> اگر تابع f در همسایگی a کراندار باشد و حد g در a صفر باشد آنگاه حد (f.g)(x) در a صفر است
> روی این حساب جواب سوال اول میشه یک سوم. (حد چپی صفر میشه و حد راستی یک سوم. جمعش هم یک سوم)
> 
> سوال دوم اگه درست دیده باشم توان x توی مخرج ۲ هست درسته؟ اگه درسته حد وجود نداره. چون sin(x) در بی نهایت حد نداره (ولی کرانداره)
> 
> سوال سوم هم حدس میزنم x داره میره سمت پی دوم که همونطور که آقای زارع گفتند نمیشه از هم ارزی رفت. برای هم ارزی رفتن از تغییر متغیر استفاده کنید
> اگر x->a پس x-a->0
> پس اگر فرض کنیم x-pi/2=t پس x=t+pi/2 
> حالا میشه از هم ارزی استفاده کرد


ببخشید بد نوشتم سوال 2 رو.
توان 3 هست

----------


## Alir3zaa

> ببخشید بد نوشتم سوال 2 رو.
> توان 3 هست


خواهش میکنم. پس وجود نداره. (ممکنه sin صفر بشه برای همین وجود نداره)
سوال اول هم من این حد را براتون حساب کردم و گفتم یک سوم

منظور شما همین حد بود؟

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> خواهش میکنم. پس جوابش میشه مثبت یا منفی بی نهایت
> سوال اول هم من این حد را براتون حساب کردم و گفتم یک سوم
> 
> منظور شما همین حد بود؟


بله. خیلی ممنون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## SiLeNcE_

سلام دوستان

هم ارزی عدد نپر چی میشه؟ واینکه 1 به توان بی نهایت برای رشته ی تجربی هم هست یا نه؟

----------


## amin1441

ای به توان ایکس هم ارز با 1+x که دو جمله اول سری مک لورن هست. سوال دومی رو نمیدونم...

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام. یک قضیه هم داریم به نام صفر در کراندار
> اگر تابع f در همسایگی a کراندار باشد و حد g در a صفر باشد آنگاه حد (f.g)(x) در a صفر است
> روی این حساب جواب سوال اول میشه یک سوم. (حد چپی صفر میشه و حد راستی یک سوم. جمعش هم یک سوم)
> 
> سوال دوم اگه درست دیده باشم توان x توی مخرج ۲ هست درسته؟ اگه درسته حد وجود نداره. چون sin(x) در بی نهایت حد نداره (ولی کرانداره)
> 
> سوال سوم هم حدس میزنم x داره میره سمت پی دوم که همونطور که آقای زارع گفتند نمیشه از هم ارزی رفت. برای هم ارزی رفتن از تغییر متغیر استفاده کنید
> اگر x->a پس x-a->0
> پس اگر فرض کنیم x-pi/2=t پس x=t+pi/2 
> حالا میشه از هم ارزی استفاده کرد


اره منم همینو گفتم در مورد سوال اول. سه تو مخرجم رو بی دقتی من بود. ایکس دو دیده نمیشه... صورت x داریم و مخرج 3x ک من ب اشتباه فک کردم xه. 
اون قضیه ای ک در مورد کران هم گفتین با بیان من ک حد ax وقتی ایکس ب 0 میل میکنه مستقل از مقدار ثابت a میشه 0 هم ارزه

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام دوستان
> 
> هم ارزی عدد نپر چی میشه؟ واینکه 1 به توان بی نهایت برای رشته ی تجربی هم هست یا نه؟


من وارد بسط های ماکلورن نمیشم. نیازی نداریم بهشون واسه پیدا کردن هم ارزی ها.

اول هم ارزی رو تعریف کنم. بعدش سعی میکنم چواب سوالت رو بدم.

 دو تابع f و g در x=a هم ارز میگیم وقتی که:
Lim f (x)/g (x)=1 x->a

احتمالا سوال شما این میشه ک دمبال تابعی میگردی ک در نقطه x=0 هم ارز تابع، ای ب توان ایکس منهای یک باشه.

برای جواب، فرض کنیم f هم ارز این تابعه باشه. از تعریف شرو میکنیم، میشه نوشت که... ن ن قبل از اینکه بنویسم ی چیزی بگم. اینکه e^x هم ارز 1+x کلا بی معنیه. ای ب توان ایکس هم ارز هیچی نیست.
چون میخایم در x=0 هم ارز باشن لازمه
f (0)=0 در غیر این صورت نسبت دو تابع در ایکس  مساوی 0 میشه بینهایت. تعریف رو بکار ببریم:
Lim (e^x-1)/f(x)=1 x->0

از اعمال شرط اول با ی حد مبهم از نوع مشهور ب 0/0 مواجهیم.ی راه تحلیل استفاده از دستور هوپیتال با علم بر اینکه مشتق e^x رو میدوینم. ک میدونیم. از هوپیتال نتیجه میشه
(Lim (e^x-1)/f (x) = (H) = lim (e^x)/f'(x) x->0
میدونیم هر عدد مثبتی ب توان 0 میشه 1. چون e مثبته پس باید داشته باشیم
f'(0)=1

هر تابعی f ای  ک دو شرط f (0)=0 و f'(0)=1و داشته باشه بنا ب تعریف هم ارز e ب توان x منهای 1 در x=0 ه
پس f متونه f (x)=x باشه. یا میتونه f (x)=Sinx باشه یا میتونه x +0.5x2 باشه.

اینکه ای ب توان ایکس هم ارز یک بزافه ایکسه شبیه حرفایه ک اینجا زده شده. ولی کامل بی معنیه.
استفاده از هم ارزی ها برای حل کردن حد ها بدون توجه ب شرایط برقراری هم ارزی ب نتایج غلطی منجر میشه. ی ایده خوب اینکه کلا از ام ارزی استفاده نکنی برای حل مسائل حد. چنتا مثال میزنم بهتر بفهمی چی میشه ک استفاده از هم ارزی ب نتایح غلطی منجر میشه. تو پست بعدی میگم. میترسم هر چی نوشتم پاک بشه (:

----------


## mahdir

سلام دوستانمن یه سوال داشتم

اینجا این کسینوس داخل براکت توی چه ناحیه ای قرار میگیره وقتی به سمت ۱/۶ مثبت حد می‌گیریم؟ یعنی علامتش مثبته یا منفی؟ (من فک کردم ۳۰ درجه یکم بیشتر توی ناحیه ۱ عه و کسینوس مثبته ولی توی جوابش زده منفی)
یکی میشه کامل توضیح بده؟

جواب این سوال:


مرسی

----------


## Sh_1998

> سلام دوستانمن یه سوال داشتم
> 
> اینجا این کسینوس داخل براکت توی چه ناحیه ای قرار میگیره وقتی به سمت ۱/۶ مثبت حد می‌گیریم؟ یعنی علامتش مثبته یا منفی؟ (من فک کردم ۳۰ درجه یکم بیشتر توی ناحیه ۱ عه و کسینوس مثبته ولی توی جوابش زده منفی)
> یکی میشه کامل توضیح بده؟
> 
> جواب این سوال:
> 
> 
> مرسی


سلام دوست عزیز
دقت کنید که نگفته کسینوس منفیه..بلکه گفته مقادیر کمتر از 3..
کاملا درسته چون میدونیم هرچی زاویه بزرگتر شه کسینوسش کمتر میشه..
پس وقتی از زاویه ی بیشتر به یک زاویه بهش نزدیک میشیم کسینوسش کمتر از جواب اصلیه چون زاویه بزرگتره

----------


## mahdir

> سلام دوست عزیز
> دقت کنید که نگفته کسینوس منفیه..بلکه گفته مقادیر کمتر از 3..
> کاملا درسته چون میدونیم هرچی زاویه بزرگتر شه کسینوسش کمتر میشه..
> پس وقتی از زاویه ی بیشتر به یک زاویه بهش نزدیک میشیم کسینوسش کمتر از جواب اصلیه چون زاویه بزرگتره




اینکه هر چی زاویه بیشتر بشه کسینویس کمتر میشه درسته
ولی این ناحیه ها چی پس؟
اگه توی یه ناحیه بود ما باید به اینکه کسینوس باشه یا سینوس باشه نگاه کنیم که بیشتر میشه یا کمتر، درسته؟
مرسی

----------


## Sh_1998

> ولی اینکه هر چی زاویه بیشتر بشه کسینویس کمتر میشه درسته
> ولی این ناحیه ها چی پس؟
> اگه توی یه ناحیه بود ما باید به اینکه کسینوس باشه یا سینوس باشه نگاه کنیم که بیشتر میشه یا کمتر، درسته؟
> مرسی


کاملا متوجه شدم فکر کنم شما متوجه جواب من نشدید :Yahoo (35):  .. بله ناحیه ها مهمه و الانم مقادیر بیشتر از پی شیشم توی ناحیه ی اول میفته و کسینوس مثبته ..بحثی در این نیست..
بله درسته اگه سینوس بود بیشتر میشد..اگرم از مقادیر کمتر نزدیک شیم برعکس میشه

----------


## mahdir

سلام عزیزان
باز من توی این حد مثلثاتی به مشکل خوردم :‌ ))
اینجا وقتی به سمت پی‌دوم از سمت راست و چپ میریم برای حد سینوس، میدونم که توی ناحیه اول و دوم سینوس مثبته، ولی میبینین که توی براکت برای جواب سینوس منفی گذاشته.
چرا؟

----------


## Dmz.official

> سلام عزیزان
> باز من توی این حد مثلثاتی به مشکل خوردم :‌ ))
> اینجا وقتی به سمت پی‌دوم از سمت راست و چپ میریم برای حد سینوس، میدونم که توی ناحیه اول و دوم سینوس مثبته، ولی میبینین که توی براکت برای جواب سینوس منفی گذاشته.
> چرا؟


ببین وقتی x به سمت پی دوم میل می کنه (چه با مقادیر بزرگتر از پی دوم و چه کوچکتر پی دوم ) سینیوسش یه ذره از 1 کمتره و اونجا هم نوشته Sinx به سمت 1 میره با مقادیره کوچتر از 1 (این منفی برای همینه و میگه مقدارش کمی کوچتر از 1 هست و منفی نذاشته برای سینوس )

----------


## mahdir

> ببین وقتی x به سمت پی دوم میل می کنه (چه با مقادیر بزرگتر از پی دوم و چه کوچکتر پی دوم ) سینیوسش یه ذره از 1 کمتره و اونجا هم نوشته Sinx به سمت 1 میره با مقادیره کوچتر از 1 (این منفی برای همینه و میگه مقدارش کمی کوچتر از 1 هست و منفی نذاشته برای سینوس )


من بازم متوجه نشدم
من برای اون «پی‌دوم کمتر»، متوجه شدم چون وقتی از پی دوم یکم کمتر باشه خب مشخصا سینوس هرچی کمانش کمتر باشه کمتر میشه
ولی پی‌دوم بیشتر قاعدتا چون کمان بیشتر میشه باید بیشتر از ۱ باشه، نه کمتر (یا همون بار منفی)

بعد این‌که اگه همین مثلا کسینوس بود یا تانژانت باید چیکار میکردم؟
مرسی : )

----------


## Dmz.official

> من بازم متوجه نشدم
> من برای اون «پی‌دوم کمتر»، متوجه شدم چون وقتی از پی دوم یکم کمتر باشه خب مشخصا سینوس هرچی کمانش کمتر باشه کمتر میشه
> ولی پی‌دوم بیشتر قاعدتا چون کمان بیشتر میشه باید بیشتر از ۱ باشه، نه کمتر (یا همون بار منفی)
> 
> بعد این‌که اگه همین مثلا کسینوس بود یا تانژانت باید چیکار میکردم؟
> مرسی : )


ببین تمامشو باید از روی دایره مثلثاتی تجسم کنی tan و cot هم همینطور همین دایره مثلثاتی تو شکلتو ببین زاویه بیشتر و کمتر پی دوم رو مشخص کن میشه چپ و راست پی دوم حالا عمود کن بر محور y ها که همون سینوسه میبینی که اندازه کوچکتر از 1 هست در ضمن برد sin از منفی یک تا مثبت هست و امکان نداره بیشتر از یک باشه !

----------


## Sh_1998

> من بازم متوجه نشدم
> من برای اون «پی‌دوم کمتر»، متوجه شدم چون وقتی از پی دوم یکم کمتر باشه خب مشخصا سینوس هرچی کمانش کمتر باشه کمتر میشه
> ولی پی‌دوم بیشتر قاعدتا چون کمان بیشتر میشه باید بیشتر از ۱ باشه، نه کمتر (یا همون بار منفی)
> 
> بعد این‌که اگه همین مثلا کسینوس بود یا تانژانت باید چیکار میکردم؟
> مرسی : )


مگه سینوس بزرگتر از 1داریم؟؟؟ چه بیشتر از پی دوم و چه کمتر بازم سینوس کمتره چون بیشترین حد سینوس یکه..
اگه کسینوس بود توی پی دوم که کسینوس صفره..مقادیر کمتر از پی دوم ینی ناحیه ی اول ک کسینوس بیشتر از صفره و مقادیر بیشتر از پی دوم یعنی ربع دوم که کسینوس منفی و کمتر از صفره

----------


## mahdir

> مگه سینوس بزرگتر از 1داریم؟؟؟ چه بیشتر از پی دوم و چه کمتر بازم سینوس کمتره چون بیشترین حد سینوس یکه..
> اگه کسینوس بود توی پی دوم که کسینوس صفره..مقادیر کمتر از پی دوم ینی ناحیه ی اول ک کسینوس بیشتر از صفره و مقادیر بیشتر از پی دوم یعنی ربع دوم که کسینوس منفی و کمتر از صفره


خداوکیلی باید خجالت بکشم، من ریاضیم، شما تجربی  :Yahoo (4): 
مرسی
@*MatinM_M
@**Sh_1998*

----------


## Dmz.official

> خداوکیلی باید خجالت بکشم، من ریاضیم، شما تجربی 
> مرسی
> @*MatinM_M
> @**Sh_1998*


مهم یاد گرفتنه و لا غیر و هیچ خجالتی هم نداره ...
موفق باشید

----------


## mahdir

دوستان عزیز سلام
چرا توی این سوال از هم ارزی استفاده شده؟ کمان صفر نشده (cos0=1) فقط صورت صفر شده.

----------


## NaBiz

> دوستان عزیز سلام
> چرا توی این سوال از هم ارزی استفاده شده؟ کمان صفر نشده (cos0=1) فقط صورت صفر شده.


سلام
صفر شده که
یکیشون زاویش ایکسه اون یکی سه ایکس و هر دو صفرن. پسر کوسینوس رو هم ارزی میزنیم. و بعد هم ارزی رادیکالی و ...

----------


## mahdir

> سلام
> صفر شده که
> یکیشون زاویش ایکسه اون یکی سه ایکس و هر دو صفرن. پسر کوسینوس رو هم ارزی میزنیم. و بعد هم ارزی رادیکالی و ...


ولی cos0 میشه ۱
الان شرط هم ارزی اینه که u برابر صفر بشه یا cos u جوابش صفر بشه؟
اینجا که رادیکالو هم‌ارزی نزده :-)) فقط توان جذر که ۱/۲ میشه رو ضربدر یو دو دوم (u^2/2) کرده.

----------


## NaBiz

> ولی cos0 میشه ۱
> الان شرط هم ارزی اینه که u برابر صفر بشه یا cos u جوابش صفر بشه؟
> اینجا که رادیکالو هم‌ارزی نزده :-)) فقط توان جذر که ۱/۲ میشه رو ضربدر یو دو دوم (u^2/2) کرده.


زاویه . نه کل کوسینوس
خب بش میگن هم ارزی برنولی فک کنم

----------


## mostafaaa

هم ارزی برنولی  (u+1)به توان یه چیزی که اون چیزه بعد میاد میشه ضریب u
تو این سوال اول در مزدوج صورت ضرب کنید تا رادیکالا از بین بره و حالا از هم ارزی کسینوسا برید (یکه منهای یو دو دوم) این جوری هم حل میشد

----------


## iranfox

فک کنم جوابش 6 میشه. وقتی که تابع به سمت صفر می کنه صورت 3x2 و مخرج به سمت x2/2

----------

